
New iPad Air and iPad Mini - adarsh93
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/03/all-new-ipad-air-and-ipad-mini-deliver-dramatic-power-and-capability/
======
kalleboo
Apple's product naming is confusing.

Does anyone know what "Air" means?

I thought it used to mean smallest and lightest. But on the Mac the "MacBook"
is smaller and lighter, and on the iPad we have the smaller iPad Mini, and the
"iPad" is smaller and only 14 grams heavier.

From the MacBook Air line, we understood the definition to be "it's the cheap
one", but that doesn't apply to the iPad line where it costs more.

So what does "Air" mean? It's there to "pad out" the product line? :/

~~~
alaskamiller
It's really simple:

iBook became MacBook then derived MacBook Air, a thinner version

iPod derived iPod Mini, a smaller version

Ergo iPad Mini is smaller than the iPad while iPad Air is thinner than the
iPad

~~~
ksec
But the iPad Air is _thicker_ than the iPad Pro. And the MacBook Air is
thicker than the MacBook.

I think Apple are now simply using Air brand name on midrange devices.

iPad Pro > iPad Air > iPad MacBook Pro > MacBook Air > Macbook

------
jackfrodo
I'm 24 years old, work in software. Neither I nor any of my friends uses a
tablet for work or pleasure. I guess I know a couple of people who have
Surface Pro's, but that's about it. I'm wondering if the appeal of these
begins when you get older? Seems like a lot of the market for these is people
who are 50+, but I'd like to know if any people under 25 are interested in
them.

~~~
crazygringo
I got my first iPad a year ago, suspecting I wouldn't use it for anything (and
I'm nowhere close to 50). Turns out I couldn't have been more wrong. It's now
my primary device for:

\- Reading and annotating books and papers in PDF format (academic research
has never been easier, I use a stylus too)

\- Mounting to a tripod and recording video (e.g. professional presentations,
with a lapel mic connected -- again, screen size makes it far better than a
phone for reviewing a take)

\- 3D anatomy app (whether you're working on massage therapy, posture, etc. --
nobody uses printed anatomy books anymore. Phone too small, laptop doesn't
have touch)

\- Playing video games (same games as on a phone, but so much better on the
larger screen)

\- Watching TV/movies while traveling (you can do it on a flight on a laptop,
but it's hard in an airplane seat -- this is so much easier)

\- Video calling (bigger view than phone, but more portable than my laptop)

\- Doing light work in a coffee shop (writing, e-mailing, etc.) -- I pair it
with the Bluetooth magic keyboard and do my work in Mail and Google
Docs/Sheets -- it's way more lightweight than my laptop and just feels a bit
more civilized than a big clunky laptop

It's honestly really surprised me how I can't imagine my life without my iPad
Mini anymore. Turns out there really is a sweet spot between my phone and my
laptop.

~~~
dchuk
Out of curiosity, what do you use for PDF annotation?

~~~
ashildr
Not the OP here. I’m an outlier, I’ve been using ‚Devon Think‘ for many years
and have multiple Databases of PDF to read and markup and other content
syncing between multiple devices.

~~~
graeme
Is devonthink a good option for storing, searching and organizing plaintext? I
often make a note while pn computer and save it within a dropbox folder. I
have no good way of accessing these quickly on ipad and have wondered if
devonthink would solve it.

------
tolmasky
It is so weird that the iPad Air and iPad mini only support the old Apple
Pencil. The iPad mini was my favorite incarnation of the iPad line when it
came out, and I was considering getting one again, but I have no interest in
needing two different kinds of iPad pencil.

Apple keeps creating _and extending_ these arbitrary transition periods. The
old Apple Pencil should be in the past. Instead we have an entire other
generation with it now. This sucks for developers too who have to continue
designing for old technology. Same with lightning ports. Now every iPad
accessory needs a USB-C version and lightning port version.

~~~
baobrain
Keeping the lightning port is what really jumped out at me. Now some iPads are
going to have USB C and others are going to have lightning, all under the same
umbrella product of the iPad.

What is even worse (!) is that the iPhones and iPads still ship with a USB A
to lightning cable, meaning even users inside the Apple ecosystem need a USB
C/thunderbolt dongle with usb A ports to connect their iPhones/iPads to their
computers. I have no idea how this decision was approved without thinking
about this.

~~~
chrisseaton
> to connect their iPhones/iPads to their computers

Why do you need to connect your iPad to your computer? I have never connected
mine - everything goes through the cloud or Bluetooth. Are you developing apps
on it? That's a pretty niche use-case.

~~~
baobrain
> Are you developing apps on it? That's a pretty niche use-case.

A niche but extremely important use case, isn't it? Without app developers the
platform is dead.

~~~
ceejayoz
It's a small enough (and dependent-on-Apple) niche that "use an adapter" is
something you can tell the developers to do.

------
mythz
I'm 39 and have been using the iPad since Gen 1, it's the ultimate media
consumption device where it's effectively become my "personal TV" (since I
don't have a TV). I have a keyboard attached on my larger pro model that I
prefer to use over my MBP/Air when going to Cafe's or on Airplanes. But I only
use it for a limited set of "productivity" tasks like writing docs, answering
emails, forum and StackOverflow questions, never for writing code but have
needed to use it for some emergency RDP sessions on the go.

It's also surprising how many Apps optimized UX are just nicer and more fluid
to use on iOS, like News, Bank/Stock/Real Estate Apps, Houzz, Maps, Starbucks,
AirBnb even Twitter/FB/Pintrest are nicer on iOS.

It's also become my parents primary computing device, they've never really
felt comfortable using their iMac, Laptop or Chromebook (which are now dust
gatherers), but they absolutely love their iPads. They always feel "lost" when
using a PC, but never on their iPads where I believe the restrictive
UI/functionality of iOS leads to more enjoyment from feeling their more in
"control" of their device.

Given most people are content consumers instead of content creators it's not
hard to see why the trend is towards most people using Smart Phones / Tablets
as their primary computing device.

~~~
djhworld
I often hand down my MBP to my parents, but given the state of the MBP line
over the past few years I'm probably going to hold on to my 2015 model for
quite some time yet

Which breaks my heart a bit because the model they have right now is a 2011
MBP and it's starting to show its age. Also my Dad spilled a cup of tea on the
keyboard which was expensive to repair. They're not in a position financially
to shell out a lot of money for Apple products, and they've squandered a lot
of over the years on sub-par windows ones (not a dig at windows - just the
'buy cheap, buy twice' mantra sticks here, good quality windows laptops are
expensive for a reason!)

So I'm thinking about giving them my iPad Air (2013) but I'm not sure if
they'd like it, for one they tend to use the computer on their laps rather
than a desk so I don't think the form factor would help, and my Dad likes to
maintain a bunch of spreadsheets in open office for various things.

The only other thing (as far as I know) they use the computer for is browing
the web, but it's the productivity stuff that concerns me as a laptop
replacement.

------
drewg123
Why did they keep the lightning connector? The Pro uses a USB-C. I wonder why
they stuck with lightning for these models?

I'm an Android guy, fed up with the clunky experience on Android / Amazon
tablets, and thinking of making the switch & getting an air, mainly for media
consumption during business travel. The last thing I want is a unique-to-me
charging adapter that I'm sure I'm going to leave in a hotel or on a plane and
only realize when the battery is dying with 3 hours left in a flight. If it's
USB-C, then I can just carry my phone charger (and backup) and not worry about
it.

~~~
qalmakka
Because this is just an update of the old model; they haven't changed
everything they could keep the same (see TouchID instead of FaceID) to avoid
having to modify their production lines in any way, thus minimizing costs.
They kept lightning because the first-gen Apple Pencil recharges using it, and
putting USB-C inside of the newer iPads would have either required updating
the outdated pencil to USB-C (expensive) or retrofit for the older designs the
magnet latch they made for the new Apple Pencil they ship with the iPad Pros.
It's just a matter of cost.

~~~
tw04
Why do you think a switch from lighting to usb-c would be "expensive"? They
were part of the USB-C design committee and there's no licensing involved.
From a physical change perspective lightning has only 8 lanes, USB-C has 24 -
I'm confident they can find a way to make the transition pretty painless,
especially since the pen only really needs to support charging by that port.

~~~
qalmakka
It's a matter of modifying both the logic board and the chassis to accommodate
the different components. It has a reasonable cost and also requires
substantial modifications to the existing accessory ecosystem and product
lines. Even the smallest changes have deep and profound economical
ripercussions at these scales, no matter how small they are. Companies like
Apple invest a lot of money on designs and they want to stretch the amount of
times they use them as long as they can.

------
crazygringo
So happy the Mini didn't get discontinued as nearly everyone was assuming,
with zero updates in _three and a half years_.

Interesting it still seems visually identical to the last one. So while
iPhones change their "look" to be recognizably new as a status symbol (e.g.
the notch), nobody seems to care about that with their iPad. (I mean, I
certainly don't.)

~~~
addicted
I can’t imagine using the iPad without the bezels.

With a phone you grip the phone by its back, so you can go bezelless without
impacting visibility and causing too many phantom screen taps. With a tablet,
however, you will usually grip it by its sides. Having the bezels is almost a
necessity here.

~~~
Someone1234
Agreed. I'd suggest people take a look at the "Kindle Oasis" for ergonomics.
Instead of backing away from bezel, they put more bezel where you'd naturally
hold it and a rear indentation for grip-ability.

The device is pricey and niche, but credit where credit is due: they deserve
praise for bucking market trends and just making a device really comfortable
to hold.

------
lucb1e
I was looking for the justification of the word dramatic until I realized it's
written by Apple itself. For such a headline I would rather see an independent
reviewer, or editorialize it to reduce the drama.

~~~
gpmcadam
Agreed, this just reads like an ad.

~~~
cranky_coder
I mean, what else would you expect from a press release announcing a product
release by a company? An engineering spec?

~~~
gpmcadam
To be more specific, I'm talking about the headline on HackerNews.

~~~
melling
That's the exact headline, which is what you're supposed to use.

~~~
lucb1e
Not always. From the guidelines:

> If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
> we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to
> "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
> meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

> Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait; don't editorialize.

This is not quite clickbait, and perhaps not objectively misleading either,
but definitely falls in the "amazing Ys" category.

------
maz1b
Way too diversified of an iPad line up, and that's coming from someone who
really keeps up with the details.

Also, hard to fathom that it took them so many years just to launch a
refreshed iPad mini, just with a minor incremental upgrade. Glad to see it
happened though, but it was a missed opportunity to really make a bezel-less,
beautiful mini. I'm sure it will come around soon enough.

~~~
m463
I think we have strayed far from the Steve Jobs 4-quadrant simplicity.

He unraveled the product line when he came back to apple and famously put up 4
quadrants on the board with consumer/pro on one axis and notebook/desktop on
the other.

And "Pro" seems more prosumer, like the prosumer cameras with no viewfinder or
manual focus.

------
elbac
Slightly off topic: I'd really love to see a new iPod, one that isn't a
slimmed down iPhone.

I run a lot and miss the iPod Nano (7th Generation). It was a really good
single purpose device. It worked perfectly and was super light.

I realize the replacement is the Apple Watch. But the Apple Watch still
doesn't replace my Garmin from a running perspective.

Plus, I haven't found a pair of Bluetooth headphones that work as well or
reliably as a pair of $15 Sony ear buds.

------
Someone1234
Is anyone able to clarify the Pencil compatibility? This article specifically
lists the 1st gen:

> Apple Pencil (1st generation) is available for purchase separately for $99
> (US).

So Apple are releasing new devices not compatible with their newer 2nd Gen
Pencil?

~~~
ChrisLTD
Correct. My assumption is that Apple didn’t want to spend the money to
redesign the cases and add the inductive charging necessary for the newer
Pencil.

~~~
wlesieutre
The guts of the iPad itself would need some redesign for the charging hardware
and attachment magnets. This seems like it's a processor bump of the iPad Pro
10.5" with the name changed.

------
neves
Now I'm an Android user with envy. It looks like that the Android ecosystem
quit the development of tablets. I don't know of any that get near the
features of iPads. Do you know any good Android Tablets?

~~~
maxxxxx
No. The Nexus 7 was a huge step but from then it went downhill.

~~~
jasonvorhe
No, Android on tablets is dead. Chrome OS will probably fill that hole but
it's not there yet. (I own a Pixel Slate and using it as a tablet alone is a
horrible experience.)

Go with an iPad if you're in the market for a tablet.

------
CoolGuySteve
The internal layout of the old iPad Pro was remarkably similar to the iPad Air
2 and this iPad looks very similar to the old iPad Pro.

This leads me to think that in spite of the name change, this is really the
third or fourth motherboard refresh on an old assembly line somewhere in China
dating back to the iPad Air 1 or 2 and first iPad Pro.

------
cjg
Please change the headline to something more objective such as: ""New iPad Air
and iPad minis announced"

~~~
scarface74
From the HN guidelines:

 _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait; don 't editorialize._

~~~
cjg
The paragraph before the one you quote: "If the original title begins with a
[...] gratuitous adjective, we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it"

~~~
ihuman
But the original title doesn't begin with one, unless you count "all-new" as a
gratuitous adjective.

------
screye
I am not a part of the apple ecosystem, so don't see myself buying an apple
product anytime soon.

But, I really wish there was a solid affordable android or windows alternative
to the iPad with good pen support.

The surface Go was the closest competitor, but it was too chunky (very large
bezels) and Intel's mobile CPUs are just too slow. Android on the other hand
seems to have completely dropped the ball on this one.

I would kill for an updated MiPad with basic pen support.

A nice note taking and media consumption machine. Is that too much to ask for?

------
protomyth
Looking for a classroom replacement to our old iPads and it looks like the
iPad mini actually has a headphone jack, so we can order it. There is no way
we are going to do Bluetooth in a classroom situation.

------
sambe
Does anyone know how much RAM this has, or will that information only come to
light when it gets opened up?

I've always had the feeling that RAM becomes the limiting factor for long-life
of such a device (because newer iOS/apps/websites use more and more of it -
once you are healthily into multi-core you don't have to worry so much about
CPU/GPU performance). I think 2GB has been around for years in non-Pro models,
but 4GB also for years in Pros. Getting 2GB now seems like a step back even
for a mid-range model.

~~~
sambe
Via MacRumors, supposedly 3GB:

[https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/12452488](https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/12452488)

------
aboutruby
I had an iPad mini, used duolingo, memrise, and watched videos on it while in
the subway. The battery lasted forever. It was great but definitely not a
necessity.

------
kevas
Purchased a iPad Pro 11 a few months back & I love it—notes for meetings &
personal are fantastic, reading, etc...

I would have returned that thing in an instant if apple came out with a Mini
Pro. I also have a mini that I’ve had for years. It’s the perfect size. Don’t
feel inconvenienced when carrying.

Damn damn damn.... maybe another year.

------
tracker1
"breakthrough pricing"?

I'm sorry, but there are generations of tablets in the sub-$300 range that
were high enough end at the time. The Nexus 7 was great, I've got a Huawei
tablet that's been very good (around $240 a year and a half ago iirc).

------
akhilcacharya
Getting an A12 Bionic for $400 seems like a pretty remarkable deal to me. Is
there a catch?

~~~
dannyw
Probably binned / underclocked chips.

------
bla3
[https://www.apple.com/ipad/compare/](https://www.apple.com/ipad/compare/)
supports comparing up to 3 iPad model families. There are 5. That tells
you...something.

~~~
bookofjoe
>There are 5

No: there are 4

~~~
MikusR
Apple thinks there are 5: 2 ipad pros, the new air and mini and the
pencil/crayon supporting ipad.

~~~
bookofjoe
I see your point now: this page, near the bottom
[https://www.apple.com/shop/buy-ipad/ipad-9-7](https://www.apple.com/shop/buy-
ipad/ipad-9-7) shows 5 iPads and says "Compare iPad models." This page, up
top, [https://www.apple.com/ipad/](https://www.apple.com/ipad/) shows 4
distinct groups, but lumps the two Pros together. Maybe we're both correct!

------
mrfusion
Can you do any good 3d design with the pencil? Cad, sketchup, 3dfusion,
blender?

~~~
blackbrokkoli
I would be surprised.

The "clicking" device is not really the bottleneck in 3D design. Some people
prefer normal computer mouses (high DPI), a 3D mouse (maps to 3D more
directly) or touch (intuitive) but whatever.

The crucial part is key presses, all 3D software I've ever encountered can
only be used in a efficient manner with _intense_ shortcut using. On an iPad,
that's hard, u either sacrifice a lot of screen space for non-physical keys,
or use and external keyboard, at which point a laptop/desktop is better;
especially with the second key element of smooth 3D editing in mind: GPU and
CPU.

~~~
crooked-v
Different finger-drag combinations does cover a lot of use cases for rotation,
panning, resizing, rescaling, etc.

------
alchemism
A secondary answer to the question, “Why have an iPad when I have a great
laptop?” is [https://www.duetdisplay.com](https://www.duetdisplay.com)

------
pietromenna
I'm 36 years old. My usage for tablets (the iPad):

\- Read eBooks (yes, it is great, BUT Kindle is better for this)

\- Watch movies, netflix, etc.

\- Give to your toddler/kid on a trip as pacifier. (Yes, it is the main usage)
:-)

------
komali2
More and more I get the sense that there is a gap in the market for a device
that ticks these boxes:

Ultraportable

Stylus enabled

 _Fully capable desktop operating system_

Ports to allow hook-up to external monitor

I wanted something like this as a frequently traveling and programming,
conference hand written note taking engineer. Then I notice some of the
designers in my office experimenting with iPads, Pencils, and Mac minis
(seeing if they could depend 100% on the iPad for portable work). The main
complaint has always been, why didn't they stick osx on this thing?

Devices that have come close, besides the iPad:

Acer Chromebook tab 10: stylus support great, ultraportable, but abysmal
battery life and lacking peripherals to turn it into a reasonable laptop
alternative. Chromeos though, with Linux Apps on Chrome combined with Android
Apps on Chrome, now seems a powerful contender in this niche. USBC. Stylus
built in.

Lenovo y500: ticks all boxes but ultraportable - thing is a tank. For now I
swap between this and the x1 yoga on trips. Runs chromeos which means I take
notes in onenote for Android, and program in a vscode for Debian binary or
emacs or vim. Getting localhost to work kosher is tricky. USBC. Stylus built
in.

Lenovo x1 yoga: not ultraportable, just a damn good laptop. Unfortunately,
there's no good handwritten note taking app (at the level of onenote, anyway)
for Linux, so I swap between Ubuntu or windows 10 depending on what I'm doing.
Same for photo editing, which is a deficiency I forgot to mention for the
chrome books. Usbc. Stylus built in.

Surface pro line: probably actually ticks all the boxes, I just hate
programming in windows and haven't touched one of these that are powerful
enough to run Ubuntu in a VM in a reasonable fashion. Also, the keyboard is
awful imo. And, I don't know if they do USBC yet? That would mean no charging
from the backup battery if so. Finally, the stylus isn't built in, which is
obnoxious.

I've heard fun things about Linux on Android and other Samsung specific
offerings that I'm looking forward to experimenting with. The hunt for this
device has become a mild hobby.

~~~
segphault
> I just hate programming in windows and haven't touched one of these that are
> powerful enough to run Ubuntu in a VM in a reasonable fashion.

I have a hard time understanding where this sentiment comes from. WSL is
categorically better than using Homebrew on macOS. It is basically an Ubuntu
userspace with apt, running directly on the Windows kernel. Using Ubuntu in a
VM seems pretty superfluous when all the useful parts are already there with
fully native performance. As a longtime Linux user, I am increasingly
convinced that Windows is the best desktop Linux distribution.

~~~
Brain_Thief
I can't claim to know the OP's perspective w.r.t. why he / she doesn't like
programming on Windows, but as an early (and current) user of the WSL I can
say that I too dislike the overall experience, mostly due to how it colors my
experience programming and using the system. Windows has an intensely
corporate feeling to me that I can't seem to shake; it's obvious to me when
I'm using it that I don't in any sense "own" my system, and that my behavior
is being monitored and recorded on some level. The next update will inevitably
bring some setting reversion to a pro-tracking default, and the lack of visual
and system-level customization options takes a lot of the joy out of system
setup, management, and exploration for me. Windows is, and always has been, a
corporate productivity environment at its core, and it's very good in that
role, but it feels awfully stiff and suffocating as a dev environment to me.
Minor technical frictions like moving data and files between Windows land and
my WSL home directory add just enough unnecessary overhead to my workflow that
I find myself constantly questioning what actual value the entire thing
provides. I suppose for people who are chained to specific Microsoft
productivity software it's a good option, but in the absence of such a
requirement I don't really understand the appeal.

To be fair, the environment is nice, and the WSL is certainly an impressive
technical accomplishment (no question there!), but it doesn't have the feeling
of a Linux to me. The freedom, control, and transparency just aren't there.

~~~
komali2
> and the lack of visual and system-level customization options takes a lot of
> the joy out of system setup, management, and exploration

Exactly this. A good part of the joy I get in seeking out an awesome ultra-
portable (and in doing so, experimenting with my mobile workflow) is the high
customization I get from Linux machines. Sadly the two best portable
contenders (ChromeOS and Windows) in terms of feasibility, don't meet this.

------
markdog12
Was hoping Apple would lead the way for the industry with 120hz screens. I
know it takes a ton of power, but damn, iPad pro is a sweet experience.

------
wintorez
I'm sad that Apple's focus has shifted away from macOS devices to iOS devices.
We could have gotten MacBooks with touch-screen by now.

~~~
neuronic
> We could have gotten MacBooks with touch-screen by now

I had a touchscreen laptop before and to me it was just incredibly useless. I
am quite happy that Macbooks do _not_ have a touchscreen.

If I want that, I get an iPad Pro.

~~~
jdgoesmarching
I always see this argument around here and Reddit. Even as a huge Apple fanboy
I think it's stupid.

Touch is a great input method. Cursors are a great input method. Apple is the
only computer company not offering a device with both.

~~~
asdff
The reason why apple doesn't want it is because it would cannibalize iPad
sales. The reason why I don't want it is because it would either jack up the
price of the macbook, or result in other components being worse to keep the
price point the same.

------
kkarakk
tl;dr - refreshed cpu, slightly higher rez display and apple pencil(the older
variant that charges through the port) support + apple's pricing strategy
continues to follow whatever data mined processes they've discovered.

then again nothing in the ipad lineup really even has a competitor anymore

------
TicklishTiger
Can you run Linux on these machines?

If not, does anybody here have experience running Linux on a tablet?

It could make a nice experience to have a tablet instead of a laptop, so you
can put the tablet a bit higher and use it with an external bluetooth
keyboard. I think that would work, right?

------
tempodox
I think I'll bite. It does have a headphone jack.

------
Nursie
So it's what, a week until their next keynote speech?

There's still time for them to announce a refresh of the 12" Macbook, right?

~~~
rchaud
The keynote is rumoured to focus heavily on Apple TV's new streaming service,
so a hardware upgrade announcement may not be a good fit. People thought the
new iPads would be introduced at that event as well, but looks like that's not
happening.

------
dzonga
what's the point, if they don't allow third party browser engines. iOS on
Safari is pretty horrible.

------
qaq
Not gonna buy devices without usb-c phones/ipdas/notebooks The times when
Apple had sane lineup of products is gone :(

------
hopler
Steve Jobs must be rolling in his grave.

4 separate iPad lines, plus extra screen size variation? How is an "Air"
variant useful? Why does the iPad Pro have a screen size choice, but the mini
is a separate line?

It should be iPad and iPad Pro, with screen size choices in each line.

~~~
gpmcadam
Arguably you could group them as Pro and Consumer.

\- Pro: iPad Pro (11" and 12.9" \- FaceID, Bezel-less)

\- Consumer: iPad mini, iPad Air and iPad (TouchID, Bezel)

I don't see how this differs too much from Steve's approach?

~~~
Someone1234
If iPad Mini, iPad Air, and "iPad" were part of the same line I'd agree.
You've basically grouped them as if they were (they aren't).

The Apple website is a mess:

[https://i.imgur.com/iGnlSUl.png](https://i.imgur.com/iGnlSUl.png)

A more Jobs approach would be more akin to this:

[https://i.imgur.com/R15IcVS.png](https://i.imgur.com/R15IcVS.png)

The Mini would simply be another "iPad" size.

------
boxfire
Interesting juxtaposition with the article [1]

    
    
      [1] https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19421612]
      Pilots trained for Boeing’s 737 Max airplane with “an iPad lesson for an hour” (qz.com)

